# ball on string



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the hard rubber medium sized balls with one string that has a thing on the end. I can't remember who makes them or where I ordered them from before and I need to some new ones. I don't mean those squishy soft rubber ones, I don't like those AT ALL!! Does anyone know what I'm talking about & if so can you tell me where I can order them from?


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Try Roy at 

www.Wt-Metall.com

He sells the best balls on the planet. heh.

I can catch my nightmare prey girl on these things and have no fear about it snapping. Made by Bende, grey, unbreakable. They last forever.

I get the large ones for throwing about when there are a lot of trees. Never gets hung up.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi, I used your link, but couldn't find any balls! Only agility equipment and trailers. What should I click on at the site to get to the balls?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think Bende is the kind I like, they have the toggle at the end, right? I would love a good source!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Got to love anyone that has a toggle at the end of their balls.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

He doesn't post them on the site. I got them from him at the Nationals last spring; he had loads of equipment, most not posted. 

Try emailing him, and asking if he has some in stock. The t-tab has saved a few hand injuries I would have sustained with a plain loop.

[email protected]

732.249.5145

Let me know if he has some in stock! Like I need more dog toys...


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Susan send me a pm


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

done!!!!!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Got to love anyone that has a toggle at the end of their balls.


hehehe...ain't that the truth :-\" :-\"


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

your link is for some kind of travel trailor. Is this the same person with the balls? hehe


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought maybe she was referring to the balls for the trailer receiver hitch!


----------



## Anne Wilson (Aug 14, 2007)

Like this?
https://www.kraftwerkk9.com/store/product_view.php?id=49


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you know, Woody posted a great link to balls this past winter.... Connie? or better yet, our disappearing Mod, Woody??? 

i know it involved ppl that drive big trucks and their balls....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anne Wilson: No, those aren't the kind I'm talking abuot, but thanks for the link. I have found several sources forthe hard rubber balls with one string no loop and the plastic "T" thingy at the end.


----------

